

Richard Dawkins should revisit the letter to his 10 year old daughter - mindstab
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2013/Aug-09.html

======
chunky1994
I might be mistaken, however I think that Dr. Dawkins was trying to stipulate
was the content of the talk by Dr. Tyson at the Beyond Belief conference
(2006).

Here is the link to that talk [video]:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7rR8stuQfk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7rR8stuQfk)

(It is quite long, but in my opinion worth the watch)

TLDW: He presents evidence of the rise of religion being a major if not _the_
major contributing factor to the downfall of critical thinking, most
significantly saying that people invoke a religious philosophy of ignorance at
the end of their knowledge, and this is quite dangerous to scientific
thinking.

~~~
rustynails
RTFA. He says the Jews (religious) do well, but Muslims (religious) don't- so
what is his point?

The author speculates that it might be linked to socio-economic status more
than religion.

For the record I am an atheist, but I disrespect poor arguments from anyone,
theist, agnostic or atheist.

~~~
chunky1994
His (Degrasse's) point was that when there was a spirit of critical thinking
that was permitted, there were great advances in science, whereas when that
was stifled (I do believe that the jews did not have such a rigid religiosity
enforced upon them) they lost their ability to do good science.

That I think was also the point that Dawkins was trying to make.

It is very likely and probable that socio-economic status is a causal factor,
however the point being made is not that that is untrue, it is that there is
another one of (likely) equal importance.

------
jongraehl
Presumptuous. We may as well tell the author of this slam that his mother,
daughter, wife, sister, best friend, butcher, and dentist are all embarrassed
for him.

